
Ask HN: What are market rates for "Good salary, good benefits and good equity"? - simonsarris
More to the point, how does a developer meaningfully evaluate such a phrase?<p>Even more importantly, and I wish I made this the title: How do you determine if <i>any</i> particular offer is fair or even good, in the absence of a lot of offers?<p>This is inspired by the Teespring (YC 13) ad on the front page right now that states, "Good salary, good benefits and good equity."<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5545443
======
droopyEyelids
It means you're going to get the equivalent of delta dental, bcbs, 'unlimited
vacation days' and some sort of snacks in the office, limited 401k matching,
and around 100k.

Don't expect the real 'good benefits' where you get a company-paid flex
benefits card and if you thought you might see a pension you should have a
laugh and go outside & take a walk.

~~~
gee_totes
+1 for the 401k matching, for me it's a big factor in choosing who I work for

------
1123581321
You simply calculate the equivalent cash value of the benefits and the equity
and add them to salary. Then, you adjust the individual benefits upwards by a
coefficient if you want them and can't get them elsewhere, and downwards if
you don't want them as much as they're worth. For example, if my child had
rare cancer, I would place a premium on having an unusually superb group
insurance policy, even if the company didn't match much of the premium. On the
other hand, I might count gym comp as $0 instead of $600/year if I am find
with my home workout, or count free drinks as only worth a couple hundred a
year if I would have been fine with water otherwise.

------
johnvschmitt
"Good" = competitive in a fair market.

If it's an established company, you can/should use salary.com for ballparks on
what is competitive.

If it's a startup, they are often preserving the small capital they have (cash
poor), so you're looking at "Ramen" salaries (~$50k) or no salary at all, and
bigger chunks of equity. (That equity will be worth zero or something based on
your work & your small team's work, & luck.)

But, the best benefit is to make your living expenses while learning & saving
a bit. The learning part is what most people forget about when picking a job.

------
TheCoelacanth
I just assume that the phrase is completely meaningless. I've never seen a
company that didn't claim to have good salary and good benefits.

------
moocow01
It means nothing. An employers perception of good will be different than your
version of good.

The usage is essentially an employer trying to set an early anchor for
bargaining that is blessed as "good" by both parties.

------
bitlather1
glassdoor.com is a good place to find salaries for established companies and
positions in your field. Every company will think "good salary" is different
so you just have to figure that out while interviewing.

------
gtbcb
Salar.ly is good in that it shows actual salary data of foreign workers since
this info is required to be reported by law.

